# Can mixing different flavors of cigars together hurt them?



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Alright i have some infused sticks and there is chocolate and mocha and a few more to come and i was curious if mixing them together would be bad even with the cellophane. Any input would be nice cause i dont want to have to buy multiple containers just to enjoy my infused sticks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Do not store flavored cigars next to any unflavored cigars as they will taint them. Just as they will taint your humidor. Once you store flavored sticks in a humidor it will ghost it. You then must use that humidor only for flavored sticks. Some times you can get the smell out but its a lot of work!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

I keep my infused and flavored sticks together. I find the scents mingle but doesnt change the flavor. BUT ive only had them together about 45-60 days so we will see.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Do not store flavored cigars next to any unflavored cigars as they will taint them. Just as they will taint your humidor. Once you store flavored sticks in a humidor it will ghost it. You then must use that humidor only for flavored sticks. Some times you can get the smell out but its a lot of work!


That was not my question. i have flavored/infused sticks and i was wondering if having different flavors in the same box would harm them


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience with this, but it seems to me that they would start to blend together. The longer they stay together then the more blending there will be. The best idea might be to store different flavors in different tupperware containers to keep them from mixing.

of course, this all depends on the length of time they will be stored. I'm thinking years. If it's only for a few weeks/months, just put them all together.

Also, Cello has no effect on this, the flavor will transfer through the cello.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

tec_wiz said:


> I don't have any personal experience with this, but it seems to me that they would start to blend together. The longer they stay together then the more blending there will be. The best idea might be to store different flavors in different tupperware containers to keep them from mixing.
> 
> Also, Cello has no effect on this, the flavor will transfer through the cello.


Damnit


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

cigar_lover said:


> That was not my question. i have flavored/infused sticks and i was wondering if having different flavors in the same box would harm them


Put all of you flavored/infused sticks together and soon you will have potpourri. That might actually be cool...or not, idk :decision:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar_lover said:


> That was not my question. i have flavored/infused sticks and i was wondering if having different flavors in the same box would harm them


Now that i understand your question harm them no. Yes the flavors will meld throughout any cigars that are in that humidor. If that's what you mean by harm yes they will be harmed.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now that i understand your question harm them no. Yes the flavors will meld throughout any cigars that are in that humidor. If that's what you mean by harm yes they will be harmed.


Damnit again haha.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

If they are similar flavor groups like [chocolate latte espresso etc] or [berry cherry fruit] then there wouldn't me that much harm done but if it were just a mix you might get some interesting ie strange new combinations {expresso peach iced tea} {sex in a candyshop} or even {fruit cocktail rum pina colada} that even the acid line hasnt come up with.

By the way if anyone from Drew Estates reads this I expect a percentage from the sex in a candyshop blend cigar sales.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd say if they're similar flavors (Chocolate, mocha, etc), don't worry about it. They're no likely to blend enough to make enough of a difference. Generally speaking, the flavored sticks are pretty heavily flavored, so the subtle blending won't really be noticable, I'd think.

If they're very different flavors (chocolate, fruit, etc), then I'd probably keep 'em separate.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'd say if they're similar flavors (Chocolate, mocha, etc), don't worry about it. They're no likely to blend enough to make enough of a difference. Generally speaking, the flavored sticks are pretty heavily flavored, so the subtle blending won't really be noticable, I'd think.
> 
> If they're very different flavors (chocolate, fruit, etc), then I'd probably keep 'em separate.


Ahhhh so the fruity ones can be in one container and the chocolate and mocha etc. in another?


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Not to thread hijack but... how about storing non flavored cigars from different regions? Like.. Nicaraguans and Dominicans? Or Puros with non?


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> Not to thread hijack but... how about storing non flavored cigars from different regions? Like.. Nicaraguans and Dominicans? Or Puros with non?


I cant see why it would affect the other smokes. i mix all my smokes and probably are from different regions and what not. i just keep the flavored ones in a different box.


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> Not to thread hijack but... how about storing non flavored cigars from different regions? Like.. Nicaraguans and Dominicans? Or Puros with non?


This has no effect on the cigars. many members on here have coolers stuffed full of cigars from diffrent regions for upwards of 10 years or more. No harm there.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 9, 2011)

tec_wiz said:


> This has no effect on the cigars. many members on here have coolers stuffed full of cigars from diffrent regions for upwards of 10 years or more. No harm there.


If they are touching, it will cause their flavors to blend, as oils from one mix to the other and are reabsorbed. Over extremely long periods of time, even having them in the same humidor will cause a tiny amount of blending. For instance if you put a really mild connecticut in with a lot of strong maduros, the connecticut will be slightly stronger.

Additionally, the less your humidity and temp levels vary, the less this happens. Whereas if you see large swings in your temp and/or humidity you will get a lot of flavor blending (though this is probably the least of your worries if you have large swings in temp and/or humidity).

Flavor blending mostly happens when two or more cigars lose and then regain humidity. If the temp rises and/or the humidity drops, the cigars will lose oil and moisture, as the cigars get back to a good humidity level and/or temp they will reabsorb oils and moisture, which will now be a mingling of what the other cigars released.

If you have a perfectly stable 70/70 with little to no variance, as long as different wrappers aren't touching, almost no appreciable flavor blending will occur.

On the flip side, sometimes you want flavor blending, mostly within a box of the same cigar. For instance, if you buy a slightly less than premium cigar, a lot of times the biggest problem is that there is a good amount of variance between the sticks (mostly because they were rushed to production and didn't get to bond in a shed together). If you leave them in the box, with their wrappers touching, eventually the smoke will be a lot more consistent from stick to stick. This is why if I have a box that I'm storing and they're cello wrapped I will remove all the cello, to speed along the blending process. If I have a bunch of singles that I'm storing near one another, I will leave the cello, or if the cigar didn't have cello, try to put other cigars with cello on either side. Also, spacers can be your friend as well. Like those you will often get in a box of tubo Romeo Y Juliettas.


----------

